# how do i know if a bird is pregnant? or. you know. :D



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

how do i know if the hen is about to lay eggs? i saw her and her partner doing what nature wants them to do.  and after a few days when i held the hen she became much wider. how do i know if she has eggs inside?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

when you see the cock is attacking the hen...(umm what i mean is more like trying to chase her to the nest or make her go nest in their territory)..not attacking literally >.<

And you will know when she is ready to lay is when she sit on their nest tightly even if there are no eggs present on the nest. this is an indication that eggs are on their way within couples of day. 

hope this help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ughpaolo said:


> how do i know if the hen is about to lay eggs? i saw her and her partner doing what nature wants them to do.  and after a few days when i held the hen she became much wider. how do i know if she has eggs inside?


usually about 10 days after you see them mate she will lay her egg/s, that is if you stay out of their way and stop feeling her for eggs...that only causes stress.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it could also crush the egg in her, then you have nasty problem...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> usually about 10 days after you see them mate she will lay her egg/s, that is if you stay out of their way and stop feeling her for eggs...that only causes stress.


 lol

Yeah....just let her alone, you will know when she is "pregnant" after you see eggs in the nest ! Don't try to rush things, leave em alone.


----------

